# Looking for a hunting buddy



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm unemployed as of last week and have alot of time on my hands to hunt ducks and geese. I live in the Streetsboro area and have a few spots as well as all the decoys we need. I usually get out for a few hours in the morning 2-3 times per week, and hunting alone gets boring. Looking to meet some new friends and maybe hunt some new spots, I don;t mind sharing my spots if you're willing to share yours. If anyone is interested shoot me a PM.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

John, this is not a place to go looking for lovers. There are other websites for that


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

A/S/L? 23/M/Cbus here, looking for love.

You're welcome down here anytime brah.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

this is the best thread and posts i have read yet. funny. i am sorry about you losing your job though that sucks.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

i know what he means about hunting alone. your more than welcome to come up here and hunt fields. no decoys needed i have more that enough.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Good Luck there BobcatJB..I hope you find a buddy like the one I used to have...For at least 20 yrs. he and I hunted waterfowl faithfuly..When the season got close he and I managed to get together..During the season we were like brothers someone mentioned duck or goose hunting we were togather..after the season was over..we went our way's ..Well sorry to say he lost his job and we lost contact with one another..His name was (Pat) Kramer..I hope he is a member of OGF and reads this...And I have tried going out by myself and there is no fun being alone..There is someone out there that will want to hunt as hard as you do......Good Luck....JIM....CL....


----------

